# The ethics of breeding



## Astaria (Feb 22, 2007)

I have a beautifully colored homer who has mated with an archangel. The first egg was just laid last night. Is it ethical to let the eggs hatch to see what I get? Or is it just plain frowned upon to intentionally mix breeds? Obviously I would only want to do it one time and it is just out of curiosity. The babies would just be kept as pets. What do you think?


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I am a buddhist. its only right to let them hatch. as a breeder its a concern


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Astaria said:


> I have a beautifully colored homer who has mated with an archangel. The first egg was just laid last night. Is it ethical to let the eggs hatch to see what I get? Or is it just plain frowned upon to intentionally mix breeds? Obviously I would only want to do it one time and it is just out of curiosity. The babies would just be kept as pets. What do you think?


I don't see a problem with it if they are just pets. If you keep different breeds together, they are bound to "fall in love" with a different breed. I don't know that I would raise a whole loft full of mixed breeds, but once in while, I don't think it hurts. JMO


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Astaria said:


> I have a beautifully colored homer who has mated with an archangel. The first egg was just laid last night. Is it ethical to let the eggs hatch to see what I get? Or is it just plain frowned upon to intentionally mix breeds? Obviously I would only want to do it one time and it is just out of curiosity. The babies would just be kept as pets. What do you think?


You have another option, if you don't want them to breed just remove the eggs-as soon as they are laid and replace with dummy eggs.

If they are allowed to be together they will find each other, opposites attract. Let them be happy.


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

*cross-breeding . . .?*

Different breeds were bred for different reasons - fancy show, racing or utility stock. The standard for choosing mates for pigeons vary considerably with each variety. The breeder knows what qualities are considered important in each breed and has a goal to aim for. A lot of time planning and effort goes into getting the best of a particular breed to be the best in its category. Now taking that into consideration - mixed breeds are quite unpopular, because thay are considered 'happenstance'. Homers hangout with homers 'cause they do what homers do, rollers, tipplers tumblers, runts, fantails, etc - birds of a feather - mate with like birds. When we keep them confined with other breeds, then they will mate with that breed. Even ferrals - are wild (some call them rat pigeons) and fly together, thus they mate with each other. As some have mentioned if you want a pet, cool - 'ats your goal a pet. But cross-breeding will get you a lot of unpopular birds for the discriminating breeder.

Never seen a club for cross-bred birds. Sorry if I rambled on . . . just my humble opinion.

A.C.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I have a mixture of breeds since I have an aviary full of mostly rescues.  They pick and choose their own mates and while I mostly replace eggs with dummies, a few get by me now and then and result in "oops" babies. Occasionally these have been mixed breeds and I've never had a problem. You just of course want to make sure you have room for babies, and learn as much as you can about them and their care.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

for pets mix breeds are ok, for profit, show or racers mixing will not do


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Enjoy Your Birds*

What many seem to forget is that all the show and racing breeds are have descended from the rock dove.Take the modern racing homer they were developed over the years. Here are some of the different pigeon breeds used in the devepment of the racer.Dragon,Horseman,Carrier,Chesturlet,Camus, Owl, Smerle,and the Cumulet. So it is with many of the other breeds show and flying types. So ASTARIA go right a head and let them breed and raise a family and you can enjoy the birds after all that what its all about. .GEORGE


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

My friend had a similar mating, homer x a bird similar to the arch angel (because of the hood ornament). He get large homers with hood ornament. Very nic looking. homer colors


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

With your situation, I say GO FOR IT!!

BUT...PLEASE keep us updated! I, for one, will really look forward to seeing this baby!


----------

